# Tell me about the borough of Sutton



## IMR (Feb 16, 2011)

You don't hear much about the borough of Sutton in the news. Someone on another thread here has described it as 'boring'.

So I'd guess Sutton is not a bad place to live and bring up a family, but I'm not from there, so what would I know?

What's Sutton like?


----------



## tarannau (Feb 16, 2011)

A bit like lesser Croydon. Some decent schools, hard working white van men in prototype Lib Dem heartland, rough as hell in town centre at kicking out time. More commuter belt and posher in the surrounds


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 16, 2011)

Hell of place if you're not overly keen on bumping into ex girlfriends.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

once woke up in Sutton, been to a party, me and a mate almost got into a fight with some RAF boys - we were taking the piss out of them because they were ground crew not flyboys - woke up in the sitting room - didn't have a clue where we were and how to get back to Wimbledon - which wasn't that far tbf


----------



## zenie (Feb 16, 2011)

armpit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2011)

Lived there for 4 years, husband born and brought up there. Some very nice parts in the borough as a whole - Carshalton and parts of Cheam for instance - Sutton itself can be a bit scuzzy in the centre though some of the surrounding streets are rather pleasant. Yup can be a nightmare later at night due to the number of pubs/clubs in or near the High Street though we never saw any trouble (or if we did we were too pissed to notice!)

Shopping is generic with few, if any, independent shops but busy and plenty to look around of a Saturday afternoon. The Secombe and Charles Cryer are both excellent theatres and there is a good theatre/arts/music scene around but not as supported as would be ideal. Some good pubs, though they tend to be outside Sutton itself and some really rough ones too, restaurants again tend to be generic (zizzi, pizza express) though there are some good Indian and chinese takeaways. The main library is excellent.

Good transport links into Victoria or Dorking/Guildford the opposite way and buses to Wimbledon and the northern line at Morden. Plus there was a night bus from central London I think. 

Lib-dem MP's (Tom Brake in Carshalton & Wallington, Paul Burstow in Sutton & Cheam) Lib-dem council, I think, which is another Big Society trial area.

I liked living in Carshalton and if I am being really honest I would rather still be there than in Maidenhead.


----------



## ernestolynch (Feb 16, 2011)

8 pts clear at top of Ryman.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh - I should add that everyone I know who has moved away from Sutton (including husband, best friend and husbands school/close friends) are all happy they moved and much prefer where they are living now to where they lived in Sutton...it's only me that doesn't


----------



## ddraig (Feb 16, 2011)

sutton is a shithole pretending to be posh
nasty pubs with nasty people
and ern of course


----------



## ddraig (Feb 16, 2011)

e2a they used to have a decent record shop run by Ray Keith's mob


----------



## ernestolynch (Feb 16, 2011)

Bean free zone.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 16, 2011)

sporto jock cokehead tosspotville


----------



## Dan U (Feb 16, 2011)

> e2a they used to have a decent record shop run by Ray Keith's mob



Which one was that? 

I can only remember IMO run by that hardcore guy and Clubland. There was another shop in the early 90s but its name totally escapes me.

And what queenofgoths said


----------



## Maggot (Feb 16, 2011)

Sutton


----------



## cybertect (Feb 16, 2011)

Dan U said:


> Which one was that?
> 
> I can only remember IMO run by that hardcore guy and Clubland. There was another shop in the early 90s but its name totally escapes me.



Way back in the day (I'm talking the early-mid 80s) there was _Chick-a-Boom Records_ that was an extensive stall at the old Sutton Market (which became the site for the St Nicholas Centre) and then IIRC moved into a shop unit in the old Sutton Arcade (which in its turn got redeveloped into Virgin about 1990 and is now Poundland).

There was also _Hot Rocks_ on Cheam Road in the 90s. I think the guy that ran it was called Steve and I trusted his recommendations. He always had something interesting in to tempt me. Perfect record shop. It became a dance music emporium and I stopped going in.

Others we have loved and lost: _Record Rendezvous_ on Stafford Road in Wallington where I bought my first vinyl. Run by an old bloke who was really into blues (he seemed ancient to me at the time but he was probably in his 50s).

_Earfriend_ in Cheam for an eclectic selection. Usually remarkably well stocked with Zappa CDs.



> And what queenofgoths said




Yep


----------



## Dan U (Feb 16, 2011)

Clubland was in that arcade as well, wonder if it was the same shop!

The woman who co-ran it dj at club UK iirc 

Remember hot rocks too. Croydon was often my record destination of choice for obvious reasons.


----------



## cybertect (Feb 16, 2011)

Dan U said:


> Clubland was in that arcade as well, wonder if it was the same shop!


 
Now you mention it, I think that was on the right hand side as you came in from the high street. Chick-a-Boom was on the left, about three doors in. It didn't last more than a few years in its new home.

My memory's getting a bit faded now


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Maggot, oh yeah, that Phoneshop series - my god that was schyte.

Worked there for 14 years, wouldn't go there for a night out though.  Have a look at http://www.beerintheevening.com/ for insight into Sutton night life 

Agree with QueenOfGoths, really excellent library!  Take a look in the DVD section - lots of Jodorowsky, Takashi Miike, Herzog, Tarkovsky, etc...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2011)

Dan U said:


> Which one was that?
> 
> I can only remember IMO run by that hardcore guy and Clubland. There was another shop in the early 90s but its name totally escapes me.
> 
> And what queenofgoths said


 
yeah IMO iirc


----------



## dtb (Feb 17, 2011)

Chemical Records just past Sutton train station was a great shop back in the early hardcore days, there was also Yes Records in Sutton Arcade then came IMO next to the old cinema building


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 17, 2011)

Chemistry Records bitd


----------



## Chz (Feb 17, 2011)

Pretty much what queenofgoths said. 

I used to live in Sutton proper and got the hell out asap. Carshalton's probably the most pleasant bit of the borough (The Hope - CAMRA's best pub for the area is there and is fantastic), but it's all dead dull outside of kicking out time Friday/Saturday on Sutton High St. (which is a car crash instead). 

I suppose in its defence there are a lot of parks and several grammar schools. The nice bits are rather cosy suburbia, the bad bits are just bad. I'd like to leave Beeches, but I find it hard with a couple of kids in tow.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 17, 2011)

It's basically the same as all the towns that are in that proximity ring around London & the M25, both inside and just out. I used to work at Reed and it just felt like being in Chelmsford in Essex.

Carshalton & Cheam are a lot posher & nicer.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2011)

Chz said:


> Pretty much what queenofgoths said.
> 
> I used to live in Sutton proper and got the hell out asap. Carshalton's probably the most pleasant bit of the borough (The Hope - CAMRA's best pub for the area is there and is fantastic), but it's all dead dull outside of kicking out time Friday/Saturday on Sutton High St. (which is a car crash instead).
> 
> I suppose in its defence there are a lot of parks and several grammar schools. The nice bits are rather cosy suburbia, the bad bits are just bad. I'd like to leave Beeches, but I find it hard with a couple of kids in tow.


 
You know we never went in The Hope all the time we were in Carshalton - I think it had a bit of a rough reputation when Mr. QofG's was growing up so was classified as  "Not the kind of place to take a lady" in his pub going opinion. Kind of regret it now as the reviews make it sound rather good with some excellent beer.

We generally went to the Windsor Castle or The Railway, or The Greyhound if we were entertaining out of town visitors as that was a bit posher and you could look at the ponds!


----------



## Dan U (Feb 17, 2011)

stephj said:


> Chemistry Records bitd



thats the name i couldn't remember!

apparently it dissapeared up the owners nose, or so was always the local 'word'

bought my first World Dance @ Lydd tickets there"!


----------



## Chz (Feb 17, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You know we never went in The Hope all the time we were in Carshalton - I think it had a bit of a rough reputation when Mr. QofG's was growing up so was classified as  "Not the kind of place to take a lady" in his pub going opinion. Kind of regret it now as the reviews make it sound rather good with some excellent beer.
> 
> We generally went to the Windsor Castle or The Railway, or The Greyhound if we were entertaining out of town visitors as that was a bit posher and you could look at the ponds!


 
Oh, as I understand it The Hope was an utter shithole. Then a new landlord came in and kicked out all the troublemakers. They had trouble for a year or so with the old punters clogging up the drains and throwing things at windows before they went away. Then the pub company decided to sell it to a restaurant chain of some sort. The new clientele were horrified after all the effort that had gone in to turning the pub around, so they had a go-round (I'm simplifying it a bit here) and bought the pub, keeping the landlord (well, lady). 

The Greyhound has ponced themselves out of the market, disappearing so far up their arses that they've turned inside-out. ('Tis a pretty place though)
The Windsor Castle is still a decent place, but a bit faded compared to how it used to be (so I'm told).
The Railway's the same as ever, so far as I can tell. Decent place, but puny and really the wrong end of town for me.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 17, 2011)

i used to go to the Dukes Head on Wallington Green many moons ago.


----------



## IMR (Feb 17, 2011)

Evening Standard article: Sutton has most people in work of all London boroughs.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/lifestyle/article-23900928-hardest-workers-in-london.do

Sounds like an alright place so far, apart from being out in Zone 5 or whatever.


----------



## ernestolynch (Feb 17, 2011)

No beans .


----------



## IMR (Feb 17, 2011)

Nightmare on Bean Street


----------



## ernestolynch (Feb 17, 2011)

Lool. Bunch of racists.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 17, 2011)

I quite like the council, I used to work for the council at the adult education college (scola) and generally think they're not bad at all, very fair employers too.

I wouldnt want to live in sutton itself, but its got good transport links, but as mentioned is rough at kicking out time.

Personally i was gonna live in the borough it would be carshalton beeches.


----------



## ernestolynch (Feb 17, 2011)

Posh twat


----------



## TopCat (Feb 17, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I quite like the council, I used to work for the council at the adult education college (scola) and generally think they're not bad at all, very fair employers too.
> 
> I wouldnt want to live in sutton itself, but its got good transport links, but as mentioned is rough at kicking out time.
> 
> Personally i was gonna live in the borough it would be carshalton beeches.



You are so like a Sutton Social Worker...


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 18, 2011)

To many Chelsea supporting scaffolders for my liking.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 18, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Posh twat



Where do you live Ern?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 18, 2011)

TopCat said:


> You are so like a Sutton Social Worker...


 
Well i would be a. If it still worked in sutton, b. am a social worked.

I now work for elmbridge. Who are basically cunts.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 22, 2011)

I lived there for about 6 months in the 90s, so I thought it might have changed, but judging from the comments it hasn't. 

Everyone seemed very angry, all the time. When England went out of Euro 96, some people smashed up an Irish pub and a nice Spanish restaurants. This very weird worked up kind of anger, like that Harry Enfield character who winds himself up into a frenzy about something that hasn't happened. If Sutton was a person, it would be an angry middle aged man.


----------



## ernestolynch (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol, bean poetry.


----------



## nickychemistry (Apr 5, 2011)

"Thats the name i couldn't remember!

apparently it dissapeared up the owners nose, or so was always the local 'word'

bought my first World Dance @ Lydd tickets there"!"

Hello it was me (Nicky) who apparently lost my record shop 'up my nose'.  While it was true I did like a party...my rent doubled and HMV were selling records cheaper then I was buying them.   I loved my time running the shop and I loved all of my customers, so thank you for coming in my shop.  I am on facebook under Nicola Davies was Fox if you (or anyone want a chat)...  By the way 'hardcore will never die' xx


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice enough.

Though watch your back - baton-happy riot cop Simon Harwood lives there (in Carshalton, obviously).


----------



## Balham (Sep 2, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh - I should add that everyone I know who has moved away from Sutton (including husband, best friend and husbands school/close friends) are all happy they moved and much prefer where they are living now to where they lived in Sutton...it's only me that doesn't


You're not the only one.
I only saw this yesterday while looking for some info about Sutton Arcade, though have been a follower of Urban75 for a while. My Grandparents lived in Brixton so . . . . .  I spent time there also. 



I grew up in Sutton, left in about 1987 and returned to the borough of in 1991. Left again a few years ago.

For the transport, well, trains via West Croydon, stopping at every station, aaaaggghhhhh (then anyway).  There was the London Victoria - Bognor Regis & Portsmouth Harbour express though that stopped about 1978 I think though it was only 20 minutes to Victoria. At 22 minutes past the hour to Victoria and at 22 minutes past the hour to Portsmouth Harbour and Bognor Regis from Sutton  Generally it (transport) is pretty good though. 

I know it (both the town and the borough of) have some parts better than others, it is not as 'cosy' a town as it was years ago, it has changed but many places have changed.
But I miss it! It has in parts seen better days, High Street, Sutton, lost many years ago the charm it might have had, I remember it well in the sixties.

I live in France now but I miss Sutton, I miss London, something rotten and one day will be back.


----------



## HelenLucy_ (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,

I was just wondering if anyone remembers what Revolution (the club opposite the train station) on Sutton High Street used to be before it became Revs? Also if anyone knows how long it has been there?

Thanks!


----------



## cybertect (Jan 29, 2013)

Before Revolution, it used to be The Litten Tree pub (till about 2005?)

I think I only went in there once and it seemed to be full of under 16s. Haven't been tempted in to Revs as I usually drink in The Old Bank if I'm having a pint near the station.

ISTR a Charrington pub before that, but I'm getting vague.


----------



## Chz (Jan 30, 2013)

Revolution's fine outside of Friday and Saturday night when the local fauna come out to play *shudder*. But since there aren't any good pubs on the High Street, the Old Bank is the easiest place for a drink. I don't miss living on Mulgrave Rd. one bit.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 30, 2013)

it was definitely something before it was the Litten Tree but buggered if i can remember what it was called.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 30, 2013)

I was struggling hard not to name it as the 'Railway', thinking I was confusing myself with the pub of that name in Cheam, but it turns out I wasn't too far off - it was called the _Station Hotel_.

http://www.francisfrith.com/sutton,surrey/photos/high-street-c1950_s233004


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll ask Mr.QofG's if he has any choice "Litten Tree" stories as I know he used to drink there. Well tbf as he grew up in Carshalton/Sutton there aren't that many pubs, especially on the High Street, he doesn't at least know a little but I am pretty sure the Litten Tree was one he frequented quite a bit.

Still wished I lived there rather than sodding Maidenhead!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 30, 2013)

Mr.QofG's says it was "Buffers" before it became "The Litten Tree" and "Whistle Stop" before it was "Buffers"!


----------



## HelenLucy_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## sim667 (Feb 4, 2013)

God the litten tree was a fucking hole.


----------



## Garek (Feb 4, 2013)

I remember reading on Diamond Geezer's blog, he who did visited each of the boroughos London, that it was the most boring with nothing worthwhile in it.


----------



## Balham (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't know if Sutton could be called the most boring part of London, the High Street is nothing like it was years ago, it has been ruined (who ever signed the demolition order for the Arcade should be hung drawn and quartered or at least punished a bit for being silly). There are nice parts if you know where to look, it is a quiet borough, doesn't shout too much, or rather blow its own trumpet but I have many happy memories from there.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah the arcade was lovely as arcades go. 

I would say there are much more boring places. Redbridge for example.


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

I lived in Sutton in 2000/01. Was alright. Bit of a small-town mentality though. Easy to get to central London, etc.


----------



## Garek (Feb 6, 2013)

Balham said:


> Don't know if Sutton could be called the most boring part of London, the High Street is nothing like it was years ago, it has been ruined (who ever signed the demolition order for the Arcade should be hung drawn and quartered or at least punished a bit for being silly). There are nice parts if you know where to look, it is a quiet borough, doesn't shout too much, or rather blow its own trumpet but I have many happy memories from there.


 
Wow, nice: http://www.friendsofhoneywood.co.uk/images_memories/Anderson_11.jpg



Peckham used to have something similar, also sadly lost.


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

My ex's sister got called a 'narrow arsed cunt' by an Irish beggar in Sutton after refusing to give him a pound.

'Ya narra-arsed cunt-cha'


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2013)

There used to be a record shop in that arcade. 

Also used to score hash off someone round there a long time ago!


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2013)

Would be interested in a Dan U drug map of London.

Hash in Sutton, pills from the Cressingham Gardens Estate.


----------



## cybertect (Feb 6, 2013)

Dan U said:


> There used to be a record shop in that arcade.


 
There were a couple, _Chick a Boom_ and _Clubland_ - discussed by us on page 1 of this thread 

BTW, Matthew Wood, who was the pedestrian killed in the helicopter crash at Vauxhall last month, used to work at _Hot Rocks_ record shop on the Cheam Road. RIP Matt.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 7, 2013)

cybertect said:


> There were a couple, _Chick a Boom_ and _Clubland_ - discussed by us on page 1 of this thread
> 
> BTW, Matthew Wood, who was the pedestrian killed in the helicopter crash at Vauxhall last month, used to work at _Hot Rocks_ record shop on the Cheam Road. RIP Matt.


 
ha whoops 

and really? remember that shop. RIP indeed


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2013)

from memory sutton had the first drive thru burger king in the UK.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2013)

Mr.QofG's and a mate were reminiscing about Sutton at the weekend.

Does anyone remember the Kebab and Wine Bar? Not a place to take a lady friend, apparently but they both did anyway 

And also an Indian restaurant (can't remember the name) near Heens which was the culinary equivilent of the Litten Tree in that if you didn't see a fight in the LT you were almost guaranteed one there!


----------



## Balham (Feb 11, 2013)

Crazy H burger restaurant, Grove Road, Sutton, briliant. There was a wine bar on Cheam Road, opposite the cinema, can't remember what it was called. The beer it sold was Lowenstein.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 12, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Does anyone remember the Kebab and Wine Bar? Not a place to take a lady friend, apparently but they both did anyway


 
was that the one up past the station right on the corner as you entre quadrant house. i drove past a couple of weeks ago and there is still a bar/takeaway there.


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Does anyone remember the Kebab and Wine Bar?


 
There's one of them in Dulwich. Used to go by it on the bus, always wanted to go there but never did.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> was that the one up past the station right on the corner as you entre quadrant house. i drove past a couple of weeks ago and there is still a bar/takeaway there.


 
Yes I think it was. It was sadly before my time in Sutton. Though hearing some of the storys told about it maybe "sadly" is the wrong word 



Onket said:


> There's one of them in Dulwich. Used to go by it on the bus, always wanted to go there but never did.


 
Excellent! I gather that, at the time, the Kebab and Wine Bar was in order to get round the licensing laws. Kebabs were ordered but rarely eaten


----------



## Onket (Feb 12, 2013)

Booooo. The kebab would be the best part!


----------



## Winot (Feb 12, 2013)

Garek said:


> Wow, nice: http://www.friendsofhoneywood.co.uk/images_memories/Anderson_11.jpg



Where will locals get their dentures repaired now :-(


----------



## cybertect (Feb 13, 2013)

Rather like the shaver repair centre that used to be in the parade of shops next to Christ Church on Stafford Road in Wallington, before they were flattened to make way for Sainsburys.


----------



## cybertect (Feb 13, 2013)

Apparently, we're very happy with our sex lives in Sutton

http://www.suttonguardian.co.uk/new...uttonites_content_between_the_sheets/?ref=rss


----------



## Dan U (Feb 13, 2013)

Dodgiest club I ever went in to was scarlets or whatever it was called, down the alley at the side of the cab place opposite the police station. 

Murdermaster was my favourite burger joint, sadly renamed from burgermaster after a one punch killing.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 13, 2013)

nickychemistry said:


> "Thats the name i couldn't remember!
> 
> apparently it dissapeared up the owners nose, or so was always the local 'word'
> 
> ...



Only just seen this and I doubt you will see my reply years later but rumours aside you had a proper good shop for a few years. Bought some treasured tunes I still have today. 

Different world though then!


----------



## Balham (Feb 14, 2013)

If anyone is interested there is a thing on Facebook caled 'Old Sutton' .


----------



## brogdale (Feb 24, 2013)

Sutton is changing; interesting blog here:-



> New census figures released today show that the proportion of Black and Asian people in the London Borough of Sutton has almost doubled, making it one of the fastest-growing BAME populations in London.
> Meanwhile the total white population (white British, Irish, Gypsy and Traveller and white other) has fallen from 94.1 percent in 1981 to 78.9 percent in 2011, or 80.1 percent if you include the ‘white Asian’ category.
> In 1991 just 5.9 percent of Sutton residents were classified as ethnic minority. That had doubled to 10.8 percent in 2001.
> Today’s figures show the total non-white population stands at 19.9 percent. That means that Sutton’s BAME population has almost doubled each decade over the past two decades.
> ...




from http://suttongoingon.wordpress.com/...ade-what-does-this-mean-for-council-policies/


----------



## Balham (Feb 24, 2013)

That was interesting, then I read this.  Still think it a damned shame that the London Victoria to Portsmouth Harbour and Bognor Regis train no longer goes via Sutton (with buffet car - which was in the Bognor portion).


----------



## brogdale (Feb 24, 2013)

Balham said:


> That was interesting, then I read this. Still think it a damned shame that the London Victoria to Portsmouth Harbour and Bognor Regis train no longer goes via Sutton (with buffet car - which was in the Bognor portion).


 
Must admit that I was never aware of this fast train to Vic. Wish it still existed. Did it stop at Wallington?


----------



## Balham (Feb 24, 2013)

No, went via Mitcham Junction. It was  Sutton, Dorking, Horsham, Pulborough, Arundel, Barnham. At Barnham the train divides. The front portion is (was) for Chichester, Bosham, Southbourne, Emsworth, Havant, Fratton, Portsmouth & Southsea and Portsmouth Harbour. The  rear eight coaches (normally twelve in total) for Bognor Regis. Down train had the headcode 20 (for Portsmouth) and the up train had the headcode 40. The buffet car was in the Bognor Regis section. Left Victoria at 02 past the hour, both up and down trains were timed to depart Sutton at 22 past the hour. Some photos here . It went via West Croydon if there were engineering works  via Mitcham Junction. I gather the service started when the line was electrified (there is a photo on the Honeywood site of 4 COR at Cheam in July 1936) and ended about 1979, or rather routed via Gatwick Airport.


----------



## MarkyDee (Nov 29, 2013)

There was a Hardcore record shop in the Arcade in '92 and '93 called "Yes! Recordz" run by DJ's Rise and Shine and DJ Solo. It was an upstairs shop on the left hand side near the Throwley Way end. There was Chemistry Records on the right just past the Station around '93 - '96 and IMO records was in Cheam Road a bit later. I can't remember the name but around the late 90's there was also one upstairs just at the top of the escalator in Times Square briefly.


----------



## MarkyDee (Dec 6, 2013)

Balham said:


> If anyone is interested there is a thing on Facebook caled 'Old Sutton' .


 
That's my group, thanks for the ad 

I've also done a googlemap of past and present pubs (because I'm a nerd) of Sutton and the surrounding area, may be of interest.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msid=211577995063690032433.0004e08748e96d19c79fb&msa=0


----------



## QOTH (May 19, 2015)

I work in Sutton a lot. Tell me something nice about it because I've not noticed anything just yet - admittedly as someone travelling for work I mostly see the office and the inside of a hotel so I may be being unfair. 

The best bit so far is the man dressed as a wizard, for some reason.


----------



## brogdale (May 19, 2015)

QOTH said:


> I work in Sutton a lot. Tell me something nice about it because I've not noticed anything just yet - admittedly as someone travelling for work I mostly see the office and the inside of a hotel so I may be being unfair.
> 
> The best bit so far is the man dressed as a wizard, for some reason.


He dresses as a wizard for a very good reason; he believes that he is a wizard...and maybe he is.

One very 'nice' thing about Sutton is the river Wandle that flows through the north of the borough. The trail that follows the course of the river from source to confluence with the Thames at Wandsworth is well worth the time.


----------



## hash tag (May 20, 2015)

QOTH said:


> I work in Sutton a lot. Tell me something nice about it because I've not noticed anything just yet - admittedly as someone travelling for work I mostly see the office and the inside of a hotel so I may be being unfair.
> 
> 
> I moved away several years ago (to the other end of the Wandle), will that do for something nice?


----------



## Chz (May 20, 2015)

Ah, I haven't been in the town centre for ages. Good to hear the Wizard of Sutton is still about. Hopefully still with his cat.

The locals voted him to turn on the Christmas lights one year, being probably the most famous current resident. The council bailed out at the last minute when they realised that he actually believes he is a wizard.


----------



## hash tag (May 20, 2015)

Have never heard of the wizard, despite having lived there for a few years. Sad to hear that Paul Burstow got voted out at election; he was a reat constituancy MP.


----------



## Dan U (May 20, 2015)

Anyone remember the guy who dressed like jesus in Sutton? 

Going back to the late 80s and early 90s here when I was a teenager .

Or Andy the skinhead gooner and celtic fan. 

Both local characters


----------



## Chz (May 20, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Have never heard of the wizard, despite having lived there for a few years. Sad to hear that Paul Burstow got voted out at election; he was a reat constituancy MP.


Never met Burstow, but Tom Brake certainly didn't impress me. Especially for his big campaign to not close the hospital being closed by the government he was a member of. I know St.Helier's emergency services survived, but it's only because Surrey Health Services pulled out of the deal and made it financially unworkable. I wouldn't have shed a tear to see him go, even if it is the case that the seat would go Tory.


----------



## Dan U (May 20, 2015)

Chz said:


> Never met Burstow, but Tom Brake certainly didn't impress me. Especially for his big campaign to not close the hospital being closed by the government he was a member of. I know St.Helier's emergency services survived, but it's only because Surrey Health Services pulled out of the deal and made it financially unworkable. I wouldn't have shed a tear to see him go, even if it is the case that the seat would go Tory.


The supreme irony  of Grayling defending Epsom as well 

Wanker.

They only like the NHS when it might cost them votes.


----------



## Dan U (May 20, 2015)

Anyone remember Olga Maitland? 

She was the Tory MP when I could first vote.


----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Anyone remember Olga Maitland?
> 
> She was the Tory MP when I could first vote.


Oh yes; "_Families for defence". _


----------



## QOTH (May 21, 2015)

Chz said:


> Ah, I haven't been in the town centre for ages. Good to hear the Wizard of Sutton is still about. Hopefully still with his cat.
> 
> The locals voted him to turn on the Christmas lights one year, being probably the most famous current resident. The council bailed out at the last minute when they realised that he actually believes he is a wizard.



I saw him fairly recently and he'd not got a cat but had got a massive dog. 

Turning on the Christmas lights would have been brilliant! They could have worked out some way for him to use his magic instead of pulling a lever.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## planetgeli (Mar 31, 2017)

My mate did 2.5 years there in the hilariously named High Down prison for importation of cocaine. Therefore its a shit hole. For further lulz he was transferred to High Point prison in Suffolk to finish his sentence. They sure know how to name those prisons for drug smugglers.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 31, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> My mate did 2.5 years there in the hilariously named High Down prison for importation of cocaine. Therefore its a shit hole. For further lulz he was transferred to High Point prison in Suffolk to finish his sentence. They sure know how to name those prisons for drug smugglers.


Well...not wishing to downplay your personal, emotional response to Sutton...it isn't necessarily your mates incarceration there that makes it a shithole.
However, that does remind me of the days when TfL still identified the Belmont bus route as the _Prisons Bus!_


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2017)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 103273




Why?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 1, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Why?


This.


> The shoppers waited outside to be in with a chance to *get their hands on a free goody bag* when Mayor of Sutton, Richard Clifton opened the outlet at 10am on Thursday, March 30.


----------



## QOTH (Apr 6, 2017)

I got a new job that no longer requires visits to Sutton - just in time to miss out on an exciting FA cup run and the opening of Poundland.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 31, 2018)

QOTH said:


> I got a new job that no longer requires visits to Sutton - just in time to miss out on an exciting FA cup run and the opening of Poundland.


Well, obviously (along with all other 'PoundWorld's) this one on Sutton High Street did not last long...and we have another gaping hole in the retail landscape.
Though rather more disturbing is the fact that the 'spoons "The Grapes" (or latterly The Gaps) has closed. You know things are amiss when the 'spoons give up the ghost.


----------

